# emphaty y cheese no me funcionan

## johpunk

bueno desde hace un tiempo estas 2 aplicaciones nada que me funcionan, el empathy al ejecutarlo en consola me dice lo siguiente

 *Quote:*   

> empathy: error while loading shared libraries: libempathy-gtk.so.25: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

 

y el cheese 

 *Quote:*   

> cheese: error while loading shared libraries: libnss3.so.12: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

 

estos 2 errores los e puesto en google pero no me dicen nada especifico e reinstalado ejecutado revdep-rebuild pero nada que funcionan. que puedo hacer para solucionar este par problemas  :Idea:   :Smile: 

----------

## Coghan

En los elog de portage suelen dar mucha información para corregir este tipo de incidencias con las actualizaciones, cuando se cambia de versión una librería los enlaces a la versión antigua quedan rotos en muchos programas y hay que reconstruirlos todos. Es muy importante para ello, con cada instalación/actualización, revisar los elog. Existen herramientas para ello, elogv para la consola o elogviewer para las X.

En tu caso las librerías nss dice lo siguiente:

 *Quote:*   

> elog "We have reverted back to using upstreams soname."
> 
>         elog "Please run revdep-rebuild --library libnss3.so.12 , this"
> 
>         elog "will correct most issues. If you find a binary that does"
> ...

 

Por lo que toca lanzar el comando revdep-rebuild --library libnss3.so.12

----------

## sefirotsama

En una ocasión me pasó que revdep-rebuild no encontró los enlaces rotos y me vi forzado a hacer lo siguiente:

```
emerge --newuse --deep --update world && revdep-rebuild
```

Después de eso me instaló todo lo que me faltaba y que revdep-rebuild no habia entrontrado.

(Una vez has probado a desinstalar dolphin y luego querer usar konqueror como explorador de archivos?)

----------

## johpunk

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> En una ocasión me pasó que revdep-rebuild no encontró los enlaces rotos y me vi forzado a hacer lo siguiente:
> 
> ```
> emerge --newuse --deep --update world && revdep-rebuild
> ```
> ...

 

lo de actualizar y ejecutar revdep-rebuild ya lo habia hecho, y sobre lo del dolphin y konqueror no, hace mucho que no uso kde

----------

## johpunk

ok gracias ya e solucionado lo del cheese pero ahora e intentado lo mismo para el empathy y me sale lo siguiente 

 *Quote:*   

>  revdep-rebuild --library libempathy-gtk.so.25
> 
> * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild
> 
> * Checking reverse dependencies
> ...

 

y me sigue dando el mismo error el ejecutarlo..

 *Quote:*   

> empathy: error while loading shared libraries: libempathy-gtk.so.25: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

 

----------

## Coghan

¿que versión de empathy tienes instalada?, la librería que falta es para la 2.25 pero esta versión no existe en portage. Yo desinstalaría primero la aplicación luego un emege -a --depclean y la volvería a instalar. Si te sigue fallando comprueba que tu sistema está completamente actualizado y que has leído y seguido los elog de emerge.

----------

## johpunk

ya pude hacer funcionar el empathy, gracias a todos por la ayuda. lo que hise fue eliminarlo completamente sin dejar ningun rastro, y luego volverlo a instalar, ya con eso funciono.  :Idea: 

----------

